# Sheets



## debbie in seattle (Dec 10, 2015)

Would love to hear some advice on sheet sets.  We bought one set that was 'natural', had some bamboo or eucalyptus in them.   They were wonderful feeling, nice and cool in the summer.  Big problem was they were so wrinkled I couldn't sleep good at night.  What I'm NOT willing to do is iron sheets.   Back they went.  We just bought a new set and the material is thin and they are also wrinkled.   Yes, they have both had a high thread count, high quality, etc.   I think what we really want is material that isn't paper thin, doesn't wrinkle and doesn't get really hot while sleeping.    The sheets we have in our home that I really like are the 100% cotton but they keep shrinking when washed.    Suggestions, anyone?


----------



## Don M. (Dec 10, 2015)

debbie in seattle said:


> Would love to hear some advice on sheet sets. Suggestions, anyone?



The wife has tried numerous sheet sets from various stores...Egyptian Cotton, 1000 thread count, and all that other "fancy" stuff.  About a year ago, she bought a basic set from Walmart, for about $40, and they were superior to all the other "pricey" brands.  The fitted bottom sheet is big enough to fit over our thick mattress, and about the only wrinkling is if they are left too long in the dryer.  She bought two more sets, and that is all we use now.  They feel better, IMO, than some of the $100+ sheets.  Better Homes and Gardens 300 thread count...from Walmart.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Ho...Free-Solid-300-Thread-Count-Sheet-Set/8054251


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2015)

I've got Egyptian cotton...and bamboo mix...and high thread counts...but yet the best sheets that are actually in my linen cupboard and which I use the most are cheap Soft Polycotton, plain dyed sheets..extra deep fitted, they never shrink in the dryer, they never need ironing...and they are really soft  ... only about £15 each 


My pillows and my duvets are a different matter, I do think you get what you pay for with those..

http://www.dunelm.com/product/non-iron-plain-dye-32cm-extra-deep-fitted-sheet-1000055556


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 12, 2015)

Give me those old 100% cotton sheets anytime. They get even better after being washed a few times.  I even still hang them out on the line to dry when I can -- love fresh line dried sheets smelling like sunshine.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 12, 2015)

Living here in the Northeast warrants two sets of sheets, depending on the time of year.  Right now we're using LL Bean Premium Supima Flannel sheets.  Amazingly soft and best thing for the cold winter months.  Love them.  In the Spring and Summer we switch over to a light pima cotten set with a high thread count.  Nice a light weight, but so soft.  Can't go wrong with LL Bean sheets.  Good quality and great customer service if you don't like what you buy.  They stand behind everything they sell.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 12, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Give me those old 100% cotton sheets anytime. They get even better after being washed a few times. *I even still hang them out on the line to dry when I can -- love fresh line dried sheets smelling like sunshine*.



:yes: mmmmm, I love that smell. But I don't have a clothesline outside. Actually I rarely see one except _maybe_ in rural areas once in a while.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 12, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> Living here in the Northeast warrants two sets of sheets, depending on the time of year. Right now we're using LL Bean Premium Supima Flannel sheets. Amazingly soft and best thing for the cold winter months. Love them. In the Spring and Summer we switch over to a light pima cotten set with a high thread count. Nice a light weight, but so soft. Can't go wrong with LL Bean sheets. Good quality and great customer service if you don't like what you buy. They stand behind everything they sell.



Bob, you are quite the bed sheet *connoisseur*!


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 12, 2015)

I like percale cotton sheets, they are hard to find and very expensive if you can find them.

I looked up the flannel sheets, Bob, I'm temped to order a set...very nice.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 12, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I like percale cotton sheets, they are hard to find and very expensive if you can find them.
> 
> I looked up the flannel sheets, Bob, I'm temped to order a set...very nice.



You will not go wrong Jackie.  Those LL Bean flannel sheets (make sure you go for the premium supima) are wonderful.  They cost more, but so worth it.  We have two sets.  They fit well, wash well and stay nice and soft.  Also, be advised that they tend to be popular and some colors sell out as the season moves along.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2015)

Cotton percale is the most comfortable, I think. Except for flannel in winter.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 12, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> :yes: mmmmm, I love that smell. But I don't have a clothesline outside. Actually I rarely see one except _maybe_ in rural areas once in a while.



I still have a line in my backyard and use it for sheets and some other things.  I think many articles of clothing last longer and look better longer if not put through the dryer.  I dry colored things inside out so they don't fade from the sun.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 13, 2015)

Could be because I'm living in the humid south, but I don't like sheets that stick to you.   Nightmare scenario for me would be flannel pajamas and flannel sheets. :eewwk: I'd feel trapped.  So I prefer the cotton blends.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 13, 2015)

I just don't give a sheet.....'cuse me....


----------



## Kitties (Dec 20, 2015)

Cotton all the way! I don't mind wrinkling. I don't know if this is true, but I have read that the reduced wrinkle cotton sheets have some kind of chemical in them. Cotton is supposed to wrinkle.

I have some heavier cotton and lighter cotton sheets depending on the season. I usually buy them at discount places like Ross or TJ Max. Most unfortunately none of them are made in the USA anymore.

I can air dry sheets in the summer on my apartment patio. It's private enough. I just fold and tent them over my folding clothes driers. When it's hot they dry fast.

I've never tried any of these blends but they sound interesting.


----------

